# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  लजीज स्नैक्स

## garima

फ्रेंड्स  ये मेरा पहला सूत्र है इस सूत्र में मै स्वयं द्वारा बनाये गई स्नैक्स बताउंगी। व कोई भी स्नैक्स नेट से कॉपी नहीं की गई है।आशा है आप सभी को ये सूत्र पसन्द आएगा।

----------


## garima

शुरू करते है लजीज सैंड विच से  जिसका नाम है                                  पिनव्हील सैंड विच। 
ब्रेड पीस बड़े साइज़ के 3 पीस  ले।फॉयल पेपर का एक चौड़ा स्ट्रिप ले और उसे फॉयल पेपर के ऊपर  ब्रेड रख के बनाना शुरू करे।उसके  किनारे  पे पानी लगाते हुए  आपस में तीनो  ब्रेड के किनारे मिलाते हुए हल्के हाथ से दबाते हुए आपस मे जोड़े और उस पे stuffing रखे।                    
stuffing के लिए आलू ले  आलू उबाल के छील ले अब  पैन में तेल गर्म करे उसमे हींग जीरा डाले फिर टमाटर काट के डाले टमाटर जब फ्राई हो जाए तब उसमे लाल मिर्च,हल्दी ,नमक, धनिया पाउडर, व् गर्म मसाला डाले।अब मसाला हिलाते हुए उसमे हरा धनिया व्  मैश किया हुआ आलू डाले और अच्छे से मिला ले गैस बन्द कर दे। प्याज,टमाटर,शिमला मिर्च के लंबे स्ट्रिप काटे।अब ब्रेड में टमाटो सौस लगाये अब उसपे stuffing लगाये अब उसके ऊपर कटे हुए प्याज,टमाटर,शिमला मिर्च के स्ट्रिप लंबाई में रखे।अब धीरे से फॉयल पेपर की सहायता से रोल करते हुए बंद करे व् तवे पे उल्ट पलट के  सैक ले।व् माइक्रोवेव पे भी ग्रिल कर सकते है। अब फॉयल पेपर को 1मिनट रुक के धीरे से खोले व् पीस में काटे अब गार्निश के लिए इसके 
गोल पीस पे टमाटो सौस व् हरी चटनी की एक बूँद स्पून से लगाये धनिया की एक लीफ रखे। 
लीजिये तैयार है पिनव्हील सैंडविच।

----------


## garima

पिनवील सैंडविच

----------


## donsplender

बहुत बढीया ! कृपया जारी रखें !

----------


## Kamal Ji

बहुत अच्छे गरिमा जी.....

ये दिल मांगे मोर ( रेसिपीज़.)

----------


## garima

फ्रेंड्स आज आप सभी के लिए शाम का नाश्ता लाई हु  chinese bhel

----------


## garima

chinese bhel   
 chinese भेल के लिए हमें चाहिए नूडल्स 
       हरी चटनी
       घर की बनी खटाई या इमली की चटनी
        प्याज बारीक कटा
  गाजर, और शिमला मिर्च बारीक कटी 
         टमाटर बीज हटा के बारीक कटा ,हरी मिर्च बारीक कटा
     पत्ता गोभी बारीक कटा हुआ।                                                                                                                 
           हरा धनिया बारीक कटा
          पनीर छोटे महीन क्यूब
           मूंगफली तली या रोस्ट की हुई
         नीबू रस   
नमक,लाल मिर्च,
  नूडल्स को उबाल ले छान ले  व् अच्छे से धो ले 5 से 7 मिनट बाद उसे डीप फ्राई कर ले।जब अच्छे से कुरकुरे हो जाय तो  निकाल ले।
अब ईसी में मूंगफली तल ले।एक बाउल में नूडल्स डाले सारी कच्ची सब्जी मिला ले।
अब चटनी नीबू रस नमक मिर्च एक कटोरी में मिला के ऊपर से ड़ाल दे अब अच्छे से हिला ले हरी धनिया से गार्निश करे और सर्व करे।
लीजिये तैयार है  chatpate kurkure chinese bhel इसे ट्राई करे.
नोट~ तले हुए नूडल्स को डिब्बे में सेव कर के रख सकते है और जब मन चाहे भेल बना सकते है।

----------


## garima

सभी फ्रेंड्ज़ को फ्रेंडशिप डे की बधाई
आज मैं फ्रेंडशिप डे पर आप सब ले लिए एक मीठा डेजर्ट लायी हूँ जो की मेरा स्वयं का बनाया हुआ है जो की मआतर 5 मिनट में तैयार हो जाता है

----------


## garima

चॉकलेट कोन

----------


## Kamal Ji

किन्तु रेसिपी कहाँ है?
यूँ चॉकलेट कोण का चित्र चिपका कर
सभी के मन को लुभा रही हैं।

----------


## mangal

> Attachment 906540      (27) इतालियन पास्ता


तौ यहु आय पास्ता !!  हम तो एहिका भुट्टा के बच्चे समझित रहैन . अच्छा कीन्हेव गरिमा जी जउन आप फोटू दिखाय दिहेव .. थैंकू .

----------


## garima

वेलकम जी 
और भी बहुत कुछ है

----------


## Shri Hari

राम राम गरिमा जी।

गरिमा जी स्नेक बहुत अच्छे हैं।
किन्तु अभी बहुत कम हैं।
अर्थात सूत्र को गतिशील भी रखें।
कृपया मेरी बात को अन्यथा न लें।

----------


## garima

राधे राधे फ्रेंड्स।
सर्दिया आ गई है गुलाबी सी।
तो क्यों न सूप ट्राय करे।

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।वेजिटेबल लेमन &पेपर सूप।।।।।।।।             29

सामग्री-----
बेसन।   ------     1 टीस्पून
वेजिटेबल  ------- गाजर,मशरुम,पत्तागो  भी,शिमलामिर्च,टमाट  र
वेजिटेबल स्टॉक------
नमक------ स्वादनुसार
कुटी हुई काली मिर्च----- स्वादानुसार
तेल ---------- फ्राई के लिए
स्प्राउट्स ---------  1 टेबलस्पून
नीबू रस ---------- 1 टीस्पून


विधि-------

सभी सब्जियों को उबाल ले।पैन में तेल गर्म करे ।और बेसन फ्राई करे।। और वेज स्टॉक डाल दे उसमे कटी उबली सब्जी और स्प्रोउत डाल दे 
नमक ,कालीमिर्च डाले । जब सूप उबलने लगे तो गैस बन्द करे ।और  नीबू का रस डालेगे 
सूप तैयार है।

----------


## garima

वेज लेमन पेपर सूप 
29

----------


## garima

।।।।।30।।।।रोस्टेड पम्पकिन & कैरट सूप।।।।।।

सामग्री--
कद्दू ------  500 ग्राम(छिला कटा हुआ)
ओलिव आयल-----2 टीस्पून
गाजर------ 1कप (कटी हुई)
लहसुन----- 1/2 टीस्पून
प्याज--------- 2  टीस्पून (कटा हुआ)
पार्सले---------2 टीस्पून
हरी धनिया -----1 टीस्पून
नमक ,कालीमिर्च----स्वास्डणुससर
गरमपानी

विधि-----
पैन मे तेल गर्म करे। कटा हुआ प्याज ,लहसुन  डाले भुने।
अब कद्दू डाल के 6 से 7 मिनट तक भुने। अब गाजर दाल के 2 मिनट भुने। अब पार्सले व् गर्म पानी डाल क्र  सब्जियों के पक जाने तक पकाये ।
ठण्डा होने पे प्यूरी बना के छान ले।
अब छनि प्यूरी को अलग पैन में पकाय। इसमें नमक ,कालीमिर्च डाले ।इसमें हरा धनिया और क्रोटन डाले सर्व करे।।

नोट--- ऊपर से क्रीम या चीज भी डाल सकते है

----------


## garima

30।।। पम्पकिन & कैरट सूप

----------


## garima

।।।।।31।।।।।।हॉट &  सार सूप।।।

सामग्री--------
टोफू ----- 1
सोया सौस ------1टीस्पून
कॉर्नस्टार्च--------1टीस्पून
मशरूम--------3 से 4
वेजटेबल स्टॉक---------1 कप
नमक----------- स्वादनुसार
सिरका----------2 टीस्पून
तेल---------- 1 टीस्पून
कॉर्नस्टार्च-----1 मध्यम टीस्पून      1/4 कप पानी में घुला 
हर प्याज-------1
सफ़ेद या काली मिर्च-------स्वादनुसार
हॉट चिली आयल------- स्वादनुसार

विधि------
टोफू को छोटे  टुकड़ो में काटे।मशरूम को धोकर सुख के पतला महीन काट ले।
पैन में पानी उबाल ले। मशरुम व् टोफू डाल दे।नमक, सोया सौस, सिरका डाल कर चलाये।
पानी में घोला हुआ कॉर्नस्टार्च चलाते हुए डाले। एक उबाल आने पे उतार ले।कटे प्याज,और चिली आयल डाल के गर्म  सर्व करे।

नोट-----टोफू के स्थान पे पनीर डाल सकते है।

----------


## sanjaychatu

> ।।।।।31।।।।।।हॉट &  सार सूप।।।
> 
> सामग्री--------
> टोफू ----- 1
> सोया सौस ------1टीस्पून
> कॉर्नस्टार्च--------1टीस्पून
> मशरूम--------3 से 4
> वेजटेबल स्टॉक---------1 कप
> नमक----------- स्वादनुसार
> ...


Thoda red chilli se swad aur bhi nikhar sakta hai

----------


## garima

31।।।।।हॉट & सॉर सूप

----------


## garima

संजय जी गौर करे टेस्ट के लिए चिली आयल है साथ में वाइट पेपर ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

राम राम बेटी......
स्नेक्स में सूत्र में सूप
सूप के लिए अलग सूत्र बना लेना था।

----------


## Kamal Ji

नियामक बनने की बहुत बहुत बधाई हो।

----------


## garima

> नियामक बनने की बहुत बहुत बधाई हो।


 धन्यवाद जी। 
सर्दी की शुरुवात में सूप से बेटर क्या होगा ।
और सूप भी स्टार्टर में आता है जी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

फिर स्टार्टर ( स्टार्टर्स )  उपर्युक्त है।

----------


## garima

।।।।।।32।।।।।कॉर्न सूप।।।।।।

सामग्री-----
फ्रेश कॉर्न/बेबी कॉर्न ----- 2 टेबलस्पून  उबले हुए
कॉर्न स्टार्च ----------- 1.5 टीस्पून
पानी–--------- 3 कप (या जितना क्वांटिटी में बनाना हो उतना)
गाजर,बीन्स------------ 1 टेबलस्पून बारीक कटी 
नमक ,कालीमिर्च---------स्वादनुसार
सिरका ,चिली सौस-------- स्वादनुसार

विधि-------
कॉर्न को उबाल ले। एक पैन में थोडा पानी गर्म करे ।और एक अलग बाउल में  कॉर्न स्टार्च को सादे पानी से घोल ले ।
जब पानी अच्छे से गर्म हो ।तो उसमे कड़छी से चलाते हुए घुला हुआ कॉर्न मिलाये।जिससे गाँठ न पड़े।इसमें गाजर बीन्स व् उबले कॉर्न के दाने डाल दे ।
नमक काली मिर्च डाले।
और उबलने पे गैस बन्द कर दे।

सर्विंग टाइम पे सिरका और चिली सौस के साथ सर्व करे।

----------


## garima

32।।।कॉर्न सूप

----------


## vinod09

I love कॉर्न सूप !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## garima

Kaise hai chacha ji

----------


## garima

Mai jaldi hi apni nayi recipe le kr aaungi
Intjar krane k liye sorry

----------


## garima

33- पापड़ पराठा

सामग्री-   आटा     250 ग्राम
              पापड़    2
               नमक    स्वादानुसार
            अजवाइन     चुटकी भर
              लालमिर्च      जितना तीखा कहते हो
               हरा धनिया     2 डंडी
          रिफाइंड /घी         सेकने के लिए
          पानी                     गुथने के लिए

विधि- 
आटा नॉर्मली गूथ ले
पापड़ को तवे पे सेक ले।
क्रिस्पी पापड़ को एक बाउल में क्रश कर ले
उसमे नमक,मिर्च,अजवाइन,ह   धनिया मिला दे
अब आटे की लोई लेकर बेल लें
रोटी में घी लगा कि फैलाये 
अब उसपे क्रश्ड पापड़ फैलाये 
हल्के हाथों से दबाते हुए उसे एक बार सीधा मोड ओर एक बार उल्टा मोड
इस क्रम से पूरी रोटी में प्लेट्स आ जायेगी।
(जैसे बचपन मे आप सभी ने कागज का पंखा बनाया होगा वैसे)
अब पतली लम्बी तय को गोल घूमा ले जैसे लच्छे दिखे
अब सूखा आटा लगा कि एक तरफ से बेल लें
रोटी को एक तरफ से ही बेले दूसरी तरफ बेलन लगाने से उसके लच्छे नही बनेगे ।

तवा अच्छे से गरम हो जाये तो पराठा डाल दे हल्का सिक जाने पे दूसरी तरफ पलटे ।
फिर घी लगा के हल्का सेक ले।
उसपे बटर लगा के सर्व करें 
टेस्टी पापड़ पराठा तैयार है

[IMG]Papad paratha[/IMG]

----------


## Kamal Ji

> 33- पापड़ पराठा
> 
> सामग्री-   आटा     250 ग्राम
>               पापड़    2
>                नमक    स्वादानुसार
>             अजवाइन     चुटकी भर
>               लालमिर्च      जितना तीखा कहते हो
>                हरा धनिया     2 डंडी
>           रिफाइंड /घी         सेकने के लिए
> ...


बहुत  अच्छे गरिमा जी।
रेपो आपका स्वागत करती है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

रेपो का उधार नहीं किया है।
परन्तु रेपो कैसे दें, यह भूल गया हूँ।
क्षमा चाहता हूं।

----------


## garima

> रेपो का उधार नहीं किया है।
> परन्तु रेपो कैसे दें, यह भूल गया हूँ।
> क्षमा चाहता हूं।


हा हा कोइ बात नही जी

----------


## garima

Papad paratha

----------


## fullmoon

> Papad paratha


देखने से ही लजीज लग रहा है
खाने में भी स्वादिष्ट होगा
इसके लिए रेपो तो बनता ही है

----------


## garima

34  -- 
ग्रिल्ड पनीर टिक्का विद ग्रेवी
   सामग्री-  पनीर     250 ग्राम
            टमाटर          250 ग्राम
           प्याज              2
शिमला मिर्च               2
   अदरक, हरी मिर्च, लहसुन
1टुकड़ा,  4    ,       4से 5 कली
काजू  5 पीस ,मगज 1 चम्मच पीस के पेस्ट बना ले
नमक      स्वादानुसार
लाल मिर्च     1/2 चम्मच
धनिया पावडर   1चम्मच
गरम मसाला      1 छोटा चम्मच
जीरा।               चुटकी
लाल रंग         चुटकी भर
तेल।             2 टेबल स्पून
मलाई।            2 चम्मच
टूथपिक।         6 से 7

विधि-  प्याज बारीक काट ले
पनीर के मोटे बड़े टुकड़े कर ले 
प्याज और शिमला मिर्च ओर टमाटर को चोकोर टुकड़ो में काट ले
 अब एक टूथपिक में प्याज फिर पनीर फिर शिमला मिर्च फिर टमाटर लगाए 
अब ग्रिलर गर्म करें  ग्रिलर न हो तो तवे पे भी चारो तरफ घी लगा के रोस्ट करे
 अब कड़ाही में तेल गरम करे उसमे जीरा डालें
प्याज महीन कटा डाले जब प्याज लाल हो जाय तब उसमे अदरक लहसुन मिर्च का पेस्ट डाले जब अच्छे से भून जाए फिर लाल मिर्च डाल के टमाटर डाले
ओर अच्छे से फ्राई करें अब उसमें नमक,हल्दी,धनिया,गर  म मसाला डाले अच्छे से भुने अबिसमे लालरंग डाले फिर भुने जब तक अच्छे से कलर न आ जाये।
अब इसमें मलाई काजू मगज पेस्टमिला के डाले और अच्छे से भुने जब तक मलाई घी न छोड़ दे।
अब इसमें थोड़ा पानी डाले मसाला गाढ़ा होने तक भुने मसाला गाढ़ा हो जाये तब इसमे पनीर स्टिक डाले और मसाले से कवर कर दे सिम गैस पे फ्राई होने दे ज्यादा कड़छी न चलाए।ढक्कन लगा दे
5 से 7 मिनट तक रोस्ट होने दे ग्रेवी गाढ़ी होने तक।
अब गैस बंद करदे।10 मिनट ऐसे ही रहने दे फिर इसमे हरा धनिया से गार्निश करे
ओर गर्म गर्म सर्व करें

----------


## garima

> देखने से ही लजीज लग रहा है
> खाने में भी स्वादिष्ट होगा
> इसके लिए रेपो तो बनता ही है


धन्यवाद मून जी कैसे है आप
कोई तो मिल पुराना मित्र

----------


## garima

34-- grilled paneer tikka with gravy

----------


## garima

> रेपो का उधार नहीं किया है।
> परन्तु रेपो कैसे दें, यह भूल गया हूँ।
> क्षमा चाहता हूं।


Ji dhanywad chacha ji.repo k liye
Aage bhi aap sbhi k liye or bhi kuch naya jrur laungi aisi meri koshish rahegi.
Dhanyawad

----------


## garima

35--  पटैटो बर्ड नेस्ट

सामग्री-- उबले आलू --  6 से 7
             ब्रेड।        --   3 से 4
   बोमबिनो सेविया मोटी --   1/२ कप
  चीज़ +पनीर।     --   1/4कप
    बेसन।           --    1 टेबल स्पून
   नमक।          --   स्वादनुसार
  लाल मिर्च----     1/2 टी स्पून
पिसी खटाई----    1/4 टी स्पून 
हरा धनिया----- 2 से 3 डंडी
 मैदा+ मकई का आटा ---  1+1 टेबल स्पून
तेल ----तलने के लिये

विधि---- आलू को उबाल कर छील लें उसे एक बड़े बर्तन में मैश करले।उसमे ब्रेड भीगो के अच्छे से निचोड़ के डाल दे।
नमक,मिर्च,खटाई, हरा धनिया डाले।
अब अच्छे से मैश करे ओर बराबर गोले बना ले।
अब एक बाउल में मैदा, मकई आटा लेकर मीडियम गाढ़ा घोल तैयार करे।
पनीर ओर चीज़ को अच्छे से मैश करे इतना मैश करे कि एक सार हो जाये जरा भी गाठे न रहे।ओर छोटी छोटी सी गोलिया बना ले।

एक बाउल में bombino सेवई डाले।अब आलू के गोले को हल्का सा बीच से अंगूठे से दबाये
ओर घोल में dip करते हुए सेवई पे अच्छे से सब तरफ से लपेट लें 
इस तरह सभी गोले करके प्लेट में रखे और 30 मिनट के लिए फ्रीज करदे।ये चिड़िया के घोंसले जैसा लगेगा।
अब तेल गर्म करें।
उसमे आलू के बनाये नेस्ट तल लें और चीज के 2 -3 गोलिया डाल के हरा धनिया की एक पत्ती रख के सर्व करें।
लीजिये तैयार है बर्ड नेस्ट।

ये  क्रिएटिव डिश है इसे मैने खुद बनाया है।
बच्चों को बहुत पसंद आती है
जरूर ट्रॉय करे।

----------


## garima

34, potato bird nest

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया था ये तो

----------

